# Betta art



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Ooo! I have one of these, never knew it could be used anywhere 

The lineart wasn't done by me, but the coloring was! Credit to the original artist!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Your kiddo sounds adorable!! And I bet their just as beautiful as your colouring of them!
What's their name??


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Ooh! My betta actually doesn't look like that one, that was just a random color scheme I chose.

My betta is in my pfp, his name is Iridescence (Iri for short)!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh! LOL 
You've got a wonderful eye for colour then!

Iridescence is precious!! And his name is really unique!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

His purple/pink colors and how he's shiny when under light reminded me of bubbles which are iridescent so I was like "Oooo! perfect name!"

Thank you!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's awesome. It definitely sounds fitting for him!!


----------

